# Video clips from Saturdays seminar



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think i have everyone somewhere in these two clips. My apologies if I missed anyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0dXq5yHqds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjAetVQCBq0

Tommy


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*Awesome*

Tommy Its Cool You Put In Some Time To Help Us, This Video Clip Alone Helped Me With Two Specific Issues In My Own Cast. Thanks Again.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I second that. Watching this I am picking things out that I need to correct next time I am either practicing or fishing, Like with the OTG I didn't have my bait or line at 90 degrees, I am sure this will help load the rod a little more. Also I need to keep my arms extended and with the Hat. cast just make a back swing instead of swinging it forward first. I might try and get out tomorrow after work. Thanks agian the videos are great


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I got something too*

I see I need to keep my rod lower when I bring it around ... Looks like you guys had a good time ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Mike is a Beast!!!!!!........

Most unique casting style I have seen...

I'd hate to get a round house punch from him


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike does indeed have a lot of natural talent. He hits the rod with an intensity that very few casters can manage. There were quite a few guys there that are very good casters. I'd really like to see some tale an interest in tournament casting.

I think it was Eric (forgive me if I get the names wrong) that was all over 600' with an 8oz sinker and a Hatteras cast. That was very impressive. Merlin started off the ground and by days end was throwing a very nice pendulum cast.

It made me happy to see the progress... 

Tommy


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Great post ,excellent video,the first that shows the right set up for the OTG Cast. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man was my first OTG cast ugly.And time consuming LOL, thanks for the time and video Tommy.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Did yall notice he put that good lookn Shooter fellow first  

Tommy, can't say thanks enough and with a little more practice *about 10 years* I might just get this casting thing down.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Mike is a Beast!!!!!!........
> 
> Most unique casting style I have seen...
> 
> I'd hate to get a round house punch from him


get off the mans nutz man... jeez... jp... 

he has a very good technique and timing...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Tommy said:


> I think it was Eric (forgive me if I get the names wrong) that was all over 600' with an 8oz sinker and a Hatteras cast. That was very impressive.
> 
> Tommy


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

My casts were decent but i think around 510-to 540 was more like it. Maybe 1 or two a hair farther. But i do want to say thanks to tommy for the help on getting a smother cast. Plus i think i will get even more distance after i refine the cast a little.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

been eating your wheaties huh?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> been eating your wheaties huh?


Nope, been making him work hard


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Nope, been making him work hard



Keep after him Shooter, he'll be hitting that 600' before we know it !!

  


Had a great time guys, hope to do it again soon.

BTW shooter and Eric- you asked for a reminder- I'm counting on you all to come up with a couple of those special rod spikes for tourny rods.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

rndhededflip said:


> get off the mans nutz man... jeez... jp...
> 
> he has a very good technique and timing...



jealousy rears its ugly head again....ya should watch it... son..Mike's OTG is better than your best Hatteras cast...ya wanna see it? $50.00


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> jealousy rears its ugly head again....ya should watch it... son..Mike's OTG is better than your best Hatteras cast...ya wanna see it? $50.00


priceless    :beer: :beer: 

ya should been there Al - .....err we needed a full time camera man   J/K so ya going souf this weekend, if so, see ya there !!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

glad someone gets my humor....if he pays the $50.00....I'll send it to Tommy


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> jealousy rears its ugly head again....ya should watch it... son..Mike's OTG is better than your best Hatteras cast...ya wanna see it? $50.00


are you serious al... you are really one to talk... dude... coming from a man that does a fancy prance dance before casting... only to reach 80 yds... come on AL... love ya man... but TRUTH HURTS!!! and surf cat... it was priceless.. only if it was true...

"G"


----------

